# Best mint tea



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Mint tea is my alternative hot drink to coffee as I do not like milk and find black tea is not to my taste. In the past I have been just buying a box of whatever supermarket I am in at the time own brand. Would be interested in any recommendations of 'quality' mint tea?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I love mint tea (although I can't drink a lot) and my favourite is the Jeeves and Jericho Mojito Mint.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I've been sticking with the Taylors of Harrogate / Kew Gardens one for a while now


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Why not grow your own mint and infuse that? It's happy on a kitchen windowsill... You could buy some interesting mints and keep them in a pretty set of planters?


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

I do like a cup of Teapigs peppermint tea last thing at night.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I had the best mint tea in Marrakesh, closely followed by Istanbul.

I put that down to the atmosphere also though


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Missy said:


> Why not grow your own mint and infuse that? It's happy on a kitchen windowsill... You could buy some interesting mints and keep them in a pretty set of planters?


I was just thinking the same - that's what I do. You can't get much fresher than picking a sprig yourself, popping it in a mug and pouring hot water on. One thing I've not experimented with though is temperature. I normally pour it on just off the boil, maybe I should let it cool a bit?


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Glenn said:


> I had the best mint tea in Marrakesh, closely followed by Istanbul.
> 
> I put that down to the atmosphere also though


I had a great mint tea or 3 in Marrakesh, in a cafe in the square. Seemed to have half a bushel of mint in it!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Missy said:


> Why not grow your own mint and infuse that? It's happy on a kitchen windowsill... You could buy some interesting mints and keep them in a pretty set of planters?


Good suggestion, I do grow mint, was just looking for an alternative for when not home based.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

I went for the Tea Pigs in the end, £10 for 50 from Amazon. Came home to find the box thrown over the back gate and standing in the rain. Contents seemed fine but when I complained to Amazon today they decided to send me another packet complementary









Only had one cup so far but they are very nice and definitely a step up from my regular supermarket own brand.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> I had a great mint tea or 3 in Marrakesh, in a cafe in the square. Seemed to have half a bushel of mint in it!


And a bit of gunpowder green tea and loads of sugar.

You can't beat Moroccan mint tea.


----------



## BeansForBreakfast (Sep 17, 2017)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> I had a great mint tea or 3 in Marrakesh, in a cafe in the square. Seemed to have half a bushel of mint in it!


Spearmint (English Garden Mint) grow your own. The reason Moroccan mint tea taste so good - it's spearmint.

Unfortunately a majority of the tea bags available are peppermint, I have struggled to find spearmint tea in the supermarkets, don't know why. It usually has to be an online purchase to find spearmint.

I bought my English Garden Mint plant from Tesco (fresh herbs section, £1.25), very easy to grow and take cuttings from, will however, take over your entire garden if you plant it in the ground, best in pots or frequently trimmed (for tea).


----------



## Nutisbak2 (Dec 27, 2016)

Sirocco Moroccan mint tea is the best and most authentic I've found. It's from Switzerland and not cheap but worth it.

Having had mint tea in Morrocco and Istanbul it's the closest to it unless you make your own properly which is actually really easy to do.


----------



## Nagata (Aug 11, 2019)

I grow Moroccan Mint (in a restrained area, of course!) and it makes a lovely fresh tes. I have dried some in my dehydrator for a friend to use, but I think I prefe the taste of the fresh leaves. Much nicer than the regular garden mint, I think.

This variety is fairly widely available; you might need to have a look online or your local herb seller may help. Or if you find someone near you growing it, it is a doddle to take a cutting and stick it in a pot and away it goes.


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Mint tea is my alternative hot drink to coffee as I do not like milk and find black tea is not to my taste. In the past I have been just buying a box of whatever supermarket I am in at the time own brand. Would be interested in any recommendations of 'quality' mint tea?


 Have you tried weak (dark straw coloured) Darjeerling. 2 mins max brewing before pouring? Loose tea, not teabags! One heaped teaspoon in a pot for two.

I can't drink any other tea now.

The Dutch are into mint tea in a big way. Served in a tall glass with a squeezy bottle of honey. Lovely!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Blaven said:


> Have you tried weak (dark straw coloured) Darjeerling. 2 mins max brewing before pouring? Loose tea, not teabags! One heaped teaspoon in a pot for two.
> 
> I can't drink any other tea now.
> 
> The Dutch are into mint tea in a big way. Served in a tall glass with a squeezy bottle of honey. Lovely!


 Big Darjeeling fan here, love it! Been buying from Imperial Teas in Lincoln but always looking out for recommendations


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

MildredM said:


> Big Darjeeling fan here, love it! Been buying from Imperial Teas in Lincoln but always looking out for recommendations


 On our infrequent visits south of the border, we buy from Waitrose or Booths. M&S stopped the loose tea some years ago. We empty the shelves I'm afraid. Obviously available from many other sources, but quite happy with the above sources. The Champagne of teas! The thought of putting milk in tea is now anathema, and has been for many years.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

MildredM said:


> Big Darjeeling fan here, love it! Been buying from Imperial Teas in Lincoln but always looking out for recommendations


 You might enjoy this: https://roseveartea.co.uk/product/first-flush-guranse-organic/

(Rosevear in general is good, but the Guranse as a neighbour tea to Darjeeling specifically)


----------



## Groke (Aug 19, 2016)

I can really recommend https://www.tipsnleaves.com/product/rock-the-kasbah-herbal-tea-50g/

Best mint tea I've ever tasted. They do a great camomile too if you're into that. Bought some when we were last in Lyndhurst but you can also order online. Worth a try!


----------

